# LGX oil & gas



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

LGX Oil + Gas Inc**(Public, CVE:OIL)

Thoughts on this company? My friend is fully convinced itll do good. I am not interested in small caps nor do I know enough about individual stock picking to justify coming close to purchasing shares in this company but i'd thought I would ask and maybe learn something. 

https://www.google.ca/finance?cid=8924018


----------

